# Brock Lesnar vs. Hong Man Choi



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

i personally think lesnar is gonna take this win....hong man choi is a big man but i think brock has overall better skills then hong man....what are your opinions??


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Brock is big and fast and has the skills. He should take out this ogre.


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

I give this one to Brock as well.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope Choi brutally KO's Brock.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

What's with the hatin' on Lesnar, Damone? 

He, along with Paul Heyman, were one of the few reasons I kept watching WWE during that time period.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Brock's a self-serving prick, and I'm sick of the hype he's getting. Seriously, it's just annoying now, and I hope Choi kills the Brock hype.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Um, he F5'd The Big Show. 

He'll NEVER lose. 

Now that I know you hate the hype, it's my duty to over-hype Brock Lesnar as much as possible.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great wrestler beats a great kickboxer 80% of the time. Choi doesnt have CC's TD defense. Brock will pound him out or get the UD.

And Damone, dont look at Lesnar as a guy from the WWE. Look at him as the All-American wrestler and National runner up that he was in college. When it comes to MMA, Id take someone with his credentials over Choi any day.

Wrestling = most useful tool in MMA


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, I'm expecting Lesnar to win, but I just want Choi to brutally KO him.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm hoping for a post-fight Shooting Star Press from Lesnar.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Botch included, TheJame?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Lesnar via powerbomb. 

Like this:


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm really anxious to see lesnar fight if he gets sum decent striking and submission skills he'll be a force


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

brock lesnar should challenge for the title if he has any striking skills what so ever. wrestlers tend to be very good in mma, and if his submission defense is even sub par he should be a top contender for a long time to come. the guy is a mother****ing beast.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i cant wait till brock fights sum1 smaller. he will throw em around. he is a freak.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, I can't wait. He seems to be a realy nice guy too from his interviews. AND he hates Kurt Angle which is a plus. He's a freaking animal, I hope he's training hard on his standup and submissions. If he is, he's gonna hurt someone...


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Would those F5 and powerbomb moves be legal in MMA? I've read the rules of different organizations, but never seen anything against those. lol. If he can do those, gawd... hell will be unleashed.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> Would those F5 and powerbomb moves be legal in MMA? I've read the rules of different organizations, but never seen anything against those. lol. If he can do those, gawd... hell will be unleashed.


 No specific suplexes or throws are illegal, but those moves are impractical for the most part in a fight against a skilled opponent.

Wes Sims executed an actual powerbomb that KOd his opponent in a recent event. 

Quentin Jackson makes a habit of slamming his way out of submissions.

Matt Hughes's powerbomb KO victory over Carlos Newton is one of my favorite ends to a match ever.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

jasvll said:


> No specific suplexes or throws are illegal, but those moves are impractical for the most part in a fight against a skilled opponent.
> 
> Wes Sims executed an actual powerbomb that KOd his opponent in a recent event.
> 
> ...


If he hit the guy with a chair first!!! I say we replace elbows with chairs. :thumbsup:


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Brock would have killed Bas Rutten.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

HyperNinja said:


> Brock would have killed Bas Rutten.


 Even a dead Bas Rutten would take out Brock Lesnar.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Even a dead Bas Rutten would take out Brock Lesnar.


tut tut , that was Damones bait, bad jasvll.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

HyperNinja said:


> Brock would have killed Bas Rutten.


You, my friend, are insane.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Damone said:


> You, my friend, are insane.


lol, cha- ching.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

This dude could do an F-5 and transition it right into a guillotine!  Here, look closely at the left arm placement:










And, who is gonna stop this double leg? HAHA...


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

That F-5 single handedly proves the futility of Bruce lee's Jeet Kune Do.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> This dude could do an F-5 and transition it right into a guillotine!  Here, look closely at the left arm placement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I miss Brock and Heyman on Smackdown! That is truly one hell of a double leg takedown. I hope Brock's training with MFS and Royce pay off.*


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Trey, show us the .gif when he F-5 the Big Show. Was he awesome the one who super perplexed the Big Show off of the top turn buckle and collapsed the ring? I cannot recall if it was Lesnar or Undertaker.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im sorry Damone, but I dont think Bas could handle the sheer size of Brock. I think that he might get overwhelmed :dunno:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Im sorry Damone, but I dont think Bas could handle the sheer size of Brock. I think that he might get overwhelmed :dunno:


 Even an overwhelmed Bas Rutten would destroy Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Im sorry Damone, but I dont think Bas could handle the sheer size of Brock. I think that he might get overwhelmed :dunno:


Bas would test Brock's liver, jdun.


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

dutch sauce said:


> i cant wait till brock fights sum1 smaller. he will throw em around. he is a freak.


lol, Brock benches 700 and squats 1000, I can't wait to see him throw Choi around.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

RKiller said:


> lol, Brock benches 700 and squats 1000, I can't wait to see him throw Choi around.


"The 6-foot-3, 290-pound Goliath, the guy who benches 475 pounds, squats 695 pounds, steamed."

ESPN.com: The Next Big Flop?


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Choi will take this nP~

I'm purrty~ sure. kthx.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> Lesnar via powerbomb.
> 
> Like this:



lol

i dont know if brock can win 
has he ever been hit really hard


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Brock Lesnar will probably win this fight because of his wrestling, but Choi always has a chance. You always have a punchers chance when you're a 7 foot one K1 Grand Prix Winner.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Im sorry Damone, but I dont think Bas could handle the sheer size of Brock. I think that he might get overwhelmed :dunno:


I have to agree full heartedly here. Sorry Damone, you're one of the people I respect the most on this site, but in this case I think jdun11 has a very valid point. We all saw what happened during the Randleman vs. Rutten fight (which I *still *believe Randleman won, but I'm not an official judge and I digress). Now picture a larger, just as athletic Randleman, with better wrestling skills. Don't go by WWE, remember Brock is a 4-time all-american and he was the national champion in 2000 and runner-up in 1999. Those are about as good wrestling credentials as anyone ever in MMA. In an interview a long time ago when Kurt Angle and Brock were together in the WWE, Kurt said that when he went through the moves with other WWE wrestlers he did them in slow-motion, Brock was the only one that could keep up with him in full-speed. Add to that his freakish size and athletic ability... Bas couldn't handle Randleman's size and athletcism, what could he do against Brock? I'd be interested to see if Brock would gas though. That is not to take anything away from Bas though. I mean it would be a match of a 200 lbs. uber-striker vs. a 265 lbs. uber-wrestler with freakish athleticism. 65 lbs. is a lot of weight(ask Fedor).


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I'm expecting big things from Lesnar. He'll be a top contender in mma for sure. Hopefully we see him in the UFC eventually. I'd love to seen him doing his bounce in the octagon pre-fight.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I think Brock Lesnar will probably win this fight because of his wrestling, but Choi always has a chance. You always have a punchers chance when you're a 7 foot one K1 Grand Prix Winner.


What?, Choi never won the GP, he won a qualifying round in Korea, thats not too hard.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> Lesnar via powerbomb.
> 
> Like this:




that is what im talking about....i wanna see a couple of em at least cmon brock...


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

HyperNinja said:


> What?, Choi never won the GP, he won a qualifying round in Korea, thats not too hard.


My bad, I just read K-1 Grand Prix Winner  Didn't realise it was a qualifyer in Seoul


----------

